# sti mudtrax



## bmabe114 (Nov 14, 2010)

any1 running these or does any1 have info on these tires?
do they run short,what is the weight?
I was looking at 27-9-14 27-11-14
how do they compare to mudlites?


----------



## crazywes (Jan 27, 2011)

Had those on my daughters RZR good in the mud but rough on trails.


----------



## bmabe114 (Nov 14, 2010)

where is the cheapest place to buy them also?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

See if Mud-Throwers can get them.


----------

